# walk in set ups?



## pinkskittermaster (Oct 31, 2008)

Anybody know of a good spot to set up some light on bank to stick some gar?


----------



## basiljm (May 16, 2006)

Below the Lake Houston Dam / Spillway used to be full of gar. Haven't been there in years so can't say for sure. Dwight D. Eisenhower Park is there. Here is a link
http://www.co.harris.tx.us/comm_Lee/PEisenhower/


----------

